# Diese Rute & Rolle für Forelle?



## Aegir (16. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
als Anfänger bräuchte ich Eure Hilfe beim Kauf einer Zweitrute.
Ich möchte es gern auf Bachforellen (und was da noch so unterwegs ist) in der Sieg versuchen und habe dafür dieses eBay Angebot im Blick: Fox Rage Set Dropshot Rute 2,00m 4-17g
Ich würde die Rute gern mit kleinen Spinnern und Wobblern nutzen - und eben auch mal zum Dropshot-Angeln auf Barsche. Das Budget ist begrenzt, deswegen suche ich eine Rute, die beide Bereiche möglichst gut abdeckt. Und als Anfänger habe ich auch noch keine zu hohen Ansprüche. Ist die verlinkte Rute / Rolle Eurer Meinung nach zu empfehlen?

Meine erste Rute ist eine 20-50g Spinnrute, mit der ich auf Zander im Rhein angle. Deshalb dachte ich, dass sie sich ganz gut ergänzen würden.


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Diese Rute & Rolle für Forelle?*

Durchaus brauchbar.


----------



## Stulle (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Diese Rute & Rolle für Forelle?*

Ich kenne die Sieg nicht aber achte auch darauf das du über den Ufer Bewuchs hinweg kommst. Zu lang is natürlich auch blöd wenn du durchs Unterholz marschieren musst


----------



## Fuldaangler (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Diese Rute & Rolle für Forelle?*

Ich rate Dir in ein Geschäft in deiner Nähe zu gehen und die Rute oder eine Empfehlung des Händlers in die Hand zu nehmen und zu testen. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als etwas zu kaufen und wenn es dann da ist  festzustellen das war doch nicht das was du wolltest. Je nachdem wie breit die Sieg ist wo du angelst kannst du auch bis 2,40m hochgehen. Manchmal sind aber auch 2m schon zu lang.


----------



## Ele1314 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Diese Rute & Rolle für Forelle?*

Da muss ich Fuldaangler zustimmen. Wir haben hier auch einen in der Nähe und die sind wirklich sehr hilfsbereit. Bei meinem hier habe ich das Glück, dass er mir nie irgenwas andrehen will sondern erst regelrecht berät. Natürlich kaufe ich dann irgendwie fast immer was  Aber bei der Beratung ist das vollkommen ok


----------



## Aegir (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Diese Rute & Rolle für Forelle?*

Danke für die Rückmeldungen.

Mit der Beratung im Geschäft habt Ihr natürlich Recht. Ich hatte die erste Rute und Ausstattung auch hier in Köln gekauft. Die Tipps waren Gold wert und ich hatte auch nicht das Gefühl, dass man mir mehr als nötig oder überteuerten Kram andrehen wollte. Für den Verkäufer hat es sich gelohnt, seit dem ersten Besuch war ich noch vier mal in dem Laden und würde ihn jederzeit weiter empfehlen.


----------



## fishing_va (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Diese Rute & Rolle für Forelle?*

Ich habe mit dem Angelladen vor Ort auch super Erfahrung in Sache Beratung gemacht. Leider sind die Öffnungszeiten sehr bescheiden, sodass man dann noch woanders zugreifen muss oder sich vorab hier beraten lässt


----------



## Peter_Piper (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Diese Rute & Rolle für Forelle?*

Hi,
klar kannst du mit der Kombo angeln,...in Köln und Umgebung gibt's aber auch reichlich Auswahl an Tackle-Dealern - und wenn du bereits mit einem Shop gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast, warum gehst du nicht wieder dorthin? Eine gute Kombo in der Preisklasse (und evtl sogar etwas günstiger) bekommst du auch vor Ort. 

just my zwo cents,..


----------

